# Suspect!!!!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just lost my newly acquire zebra knife fish  

so can anyone help me to see whose the possible suspect???

Here is my stocklist

4" tiger pleco
4" brevis pleco
2" 3x L129
3" clown knife (its just got beaten half death and empty stomach)
3" flowerhorn (it jumped out of his holding net)

.... my zebra got 2" missing tail.. (not a clean cut)

I did a test bite, its quite hard to tear it off ... so .. I'd suspect the flowerhorn, what do you think?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That is terrible, sorry for your loss.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I would suspect the flowerhorn


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> I did a test bite, its quite hard to tear it off ...


You???

If it died, plecs are not above eating a piece.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I did a test bite, its quite hard to tear it off


define test bite?

But I would suspect the flowerhorn, and after death all the fish would nibble on it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> You???
> 
> If it died, plecs are not above eating a piece.


I checked the tank, the knife fish was missing, so I assumed it was hiding in the sand. Later, I discovered it, it was floating with the plants, so I took it out and test bite it



it just like tearing an elastic band (have to crush the bone to detach it)


----------



## KoleWolf (Apr 9, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I checked the tank, the knife fish was missing, so I assumed it was hiding in the sand. Later, I discovered it, it was floating with the plants, so I took it out and test bite it
> 
> 
> 
> it just like tearing an elastic band (have to crush the bone to detach it)


That is totally hardcore!!!!! The FH would be your culprit, the end of the tail would look like a worm to it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KoleWolf said:


> That is totally hardcore!!!!! The FH would be your culprit, the end of the tail would look like a worm to it.


Wow! I lost a $40 fish to a $8 fish wow, speechless

.... Empty feeling ....

just like the time I lost my L262 pleco to a 6.5" black piranha (it literally bite thru the PLASTIC container to kill the fish)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I never really trusted those traps or separators. There is always a chance for disaster to strike.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> I checked the tank, the knife fish was missing, so I assumed it was hiding in the sand. Later, I discovered it, it was floating with the plants, so I took it out and test bite it
> 
> 
> 
> it just like tearing an elastic band (have to crush the bone to detach it)


this, by far, is the best thing i have ever read on this board.

you ARE hardcore. props man.

sorry about losing the knife fish. i've had trouble with seperators in the past too. oh well...live and learn i guess.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

you actually bit the thing??? rofl  then again if you paid that much for it why not get a dinner out of it lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i say flower horn but it could be one of the plecos sucked him to death(slime coat) and killed him.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

raw FW fish are a good way to get internal parasites


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> raw FW fish are a good way to get internal parasites


I bite it, and I didn't eat it 

oh well, what is done is done, I can't change the fact 

I am still upset about the incident! I'd love that zebra!!! Cries!!!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

...would you by any chance be related to this guy:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221095

It's possible it could be the clown knives. But the flowerhorn is more aggro.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

aeri said:


> ...would you by any chance be related to this guy:
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221095
> 
> It's possible it could be the clown knives. But the flowerhorn is more aggro.


Why??? What's wrong with biting your own dead fish? gross? disgusting?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Why??? What's wrong with biting your own dead fish? gross? disgusting?


lol...yeah I think that some of the members may find that gross.

sorry for your loss man!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I bite it, and I didn't eat it
> 
> oh well, what is done is done, I can't change the fact
> 
> I am still upset about the incident! I'd love that zebra!!! Cries!!!


but I would highly suggest not to do similar things in the future. It doesnt matter if you swallowed it, parasites could still be transfered.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Why??? What's wrong with biting your own dead fish? gross? disgusting?


you're hardcore. to the max.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Why??? What's wrong with biting your own dead fish? gross? disgusting?


This might be the thread of the year.... Not just here, but on any forum for any topic that i am on!!!

I can't help but to laugh when read this!

Seriously though bigfishy... Sorry for your loss dude.. I know how much you must have been anticipating your shipment from Charles and this is extremely sad that he is gone already..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

no, this thread is foolishness.

This is getting close to a "thread of the year": http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=44144


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> no, this thread is foolishness.
> 
> This is getting close to a "thread of the year": http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=44144


its not foolishness, its just a normal thread! I am just trying to analyse the possible suspect by acting like the suspect 

and you punks stop picking on me!!!!

-------------------------

poop icecream (chocolate favor)

Enjoy!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

how did you get it shipped i always wanted to ask this how did the fish survive in the bag for that long journey??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Fish can be in transit for days and survive.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

oo thanks i see i always wanted to know how they do that


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

here is a procedure....http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139683


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hitch said:


> here is a procedure....http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139683


wow! thanks just what i was looking for


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ok, that's a huge a signature....


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> ok, that's a huge a signature....


lol  

thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> ok, that's a huge a signature....





shark said:


> lol
> 
> thanks


Consider condensing it.... It's kind of annoying when a sig is 75% of a thread.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

better?....


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

wow, totally. thanks man! that's pretty considerate of you.

//sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

no prob man just helping the forum out

lol threadjack..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

shark said:


> better?....


Thanks


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks


no prob


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> no, this thread is foolishness.
> 
> This is getting close to a "thread of the year": http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=44144


That is funny stuff.

Bigfishy~
sorry to hear about the zebra knife.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Been keeping up with this thread for a few days now... and haven't commented. but yeah... that is damn funny. this thread had me cracking up! I'm amazed that you bit the fish hard enough to tear a piece off.... bit through the bone?! Definitly a first time reading something like htis.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Consider condensing it.... It's kind of annoying when a sig is 75% of a thread.


@ameek: "_User CP -> Thread Display Options -> Show Signatures_" is your friend...clear the checkbox...it's worth it. I have not seen a sig, humble or exorbitant, in months, probably saved me from "Scrolling Related RMI" by now. 

Now, if only there was a way to block duplicate pics and 100% intact thread content when people quote 10 pics in a reply and follow with a one liner: "Nice pics".


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> no, this thread is foolishness.
> 
> This is getting close to a "thread of the year": http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=44144


I dont know I think biting a pleco's tail pretty awsome.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Platypus said:


> I dont know I think biting a pleco's tail pretty awsome.


It was a dead, partly eaten zebra knifefish, FTL.



Mr Fishies said:


> Now, if only there was a way to block duplicate pics and 100% intact thread content when people quote 10 pics in a reply and follow with a one liner: "Nice pics".


yeah, that drives me insane - I don't care to read the same post 10 times.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

If you want another one, I will do the same price as that one.

I think it is the flowerhorn. They have awesome biting power. We have a store here which has a very very friendly 8" flowerhorn. Everyone can pet it on the "kok" and it will swim up and enjoy it. 

On St. Patrick's day, a lady, friend of the LFS, came in all dress in green. As usual, she went directly to the back of the store and pet the flowerhorn. It went crazy and bite her at the inside of her arm. It wasn't a nip. Blood was pouring out. Seriously skin and bit of fresh was ripped out from her arm. The tank instantly turn all red. Craziest bite I ever seen from a flowerhorn.


----------

